# East Coasters .....got snow ?



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

WOW, am I glad that dumping didn't come up here. Hope everyone is able to get around by now and has power. Being without electricity in the winter is dangerous...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

22"......


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

flying into boston tomrrow night for the holidays. should be fun.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Eric Animal said:


> 22"......


Around here we call that a dusting!................ Nah, that's quite a bit. You can keep it.


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

Being from So. California I won't tease ya, but I will say I hope your cars "GTO" are put away for the winter.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

xcmac26 said:


> flying into Boston tomorrow night for the holidays. should be fun.


Ah, they'll have that all cleaned up, the sun will be shining and bikini clad beauties will meet the plane with leis....:rofl:


Y'all have fun dealing with that mess. There's another front coming thru the Midwest in the next couple days. Getting home could be worse than getting there....

Troy, I'm still laughing about the dusting too..... Bunch of smart alecks on here....:seeya:


----------



## bdCrazyE (Oct 15, 2009)

Here in San Antonio its 70 degrees. I washed the goat and then went for a drive with the windows down and the stereo up!


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey ,
It is still barbecue and tee shirt weather here. How else do yo keep the beer cool!:cheers

Now that it has finally put some white down, I opened the sled trailer to find that some slime ripped off my entire suspension from my 700 Polaris. There are some real jerks out there! 

rich


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^^That's some ****ed up **** there!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

injn37 said:


> Hey ,
> It is still barbecue and tee shirt weather here. How else do yo keep the beer cool!:cheers
> 
> Now that it has finally put some white down, I opened the sled trailer to find that some slime ripped off my entire suspension from my 700 Polaris. There are some real jerks out there!
> ...


That's seriously messed up. Pretty sad a person needs to lock/chain/vault personal items just to keep a few people honest. Jerks is an understatement! Did you have the rear suspension out of it that they walked away with? I have a Polaris 700 too, don't have any spare parts tho....


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

injn37 said:


> Hey ,
> It is still barbecue and tee shirt weather here. How else do yo keep the beer cool!:cheers
> 
> Now that it has finally put some white down, I opened the sled trailer to find that some slime ripped off my entire suspension from my 700 Polaris. There are some real jerks out there!
> ...


insurance?

one word...upgrades! :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

injn37 said:


> Hey ,
> 
> 
> Now that it has finally put some white down, I opened the sled trailer to find that some slime ripped off my entire suspension from my 700 Polaris.
> rich





68greengoat said:


> I have a Polaris 700 too, don't have any spare parts tho....


You mean you threw the old parts away after you installed the ones you bought out East cheap.....:willy:



Seriously, Rich, that just big time sucks. Sounds like an inside job for someone to know what was in an enclosed trailer....


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Too Many Projects said:


> You mean you threw the old parts away after you installed the ones you bought out East cheap.....:willy:


Shhhhhhhh................

No, that still really sucks. I couldn't imagine opening the door and not seeing parts.......


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeh, it does s_ck, but, you know, I try to look at all the good things in life. Health good, happily married 38 1/2 years, 3 great kids,healthy, 2 grandchildren healthy ( notice healthy is the key here!), have toys, ( that my wife likes me playing with)( I don't bother her), and still one sled ( a Polaris 4 stroke 700 turbo!) that is still complete!!!

As for an inside job, could be, but sleds are stored at my plant ( have been for 10 years ( even on an open trailer) and no one bothers them. I think ( because it happened to a friend one town south of here) that some idiots from either Lawrence or Haverhill, MA ( not the greatest cities in MA) drove up here and just scouted the area on the weekends, then planned a removal. I hope they worked their asses off getting this thing off, as I Loctite Red the entire carriage but good! They will get their come uppins' at some time, maybe into a tree when the track lock up!
Already contacted the insurance company, ( after I checked that I did pay the premium this year,,,, I did), Calling the Polaris dealer tomorrow to tell him I need everything "under the seat"!
The big thing is just the inconvenience this is. Otherwise, I guess I get a new M-10 suspension under this thing!

By the way Mitch, earlier in this thread you mentioned about how dangerous it is without electricity in the winter, what's electricity?:confused

Got to flip the burgers now, one side done!:seeya:

rich


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Get the M-10 with one of those pre-studded track. :cheers


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Already talking to Polaris for a M-10 replacement. Like that suspension!

Insurance company already on notice, Just have to pick a time to drop off the sled. Let them do it, remember I am TMP Jr! It only goes in with 4 bolts, bit throw in the track replacement, and its kind of like adjusting windows in the GTO!

As for studs, I go with either 96 or 144. This one gets the 96!


By the way.....

To all Merry Christmas ( yes I said it!) and a Safe, Healthy and Happy New year!!!!arty:

Let next year be a great one for all of us!!!!!!

rich :seeya


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I have 96 studs on mine. I think it's plenty, but then again, I don't have the throttle mashed sliding around a corner. Been plowing snow for 4 days, now it's time to dig the sled out and get it started so I can go out and play. Had a bunch of rain Christmas morn. Should make for a good base on the trails...


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

No more snow of measure as of late. Haven't checked up north yet. Planning a 4-5 dayer to north of Quebec City for the middle of Jan.

Get this, just spoke to the Polaris shop. Can't order a M-10 suspension, have to order parts! Told them to give me two quotes, one for them to do all the work, and the other for a new 4 stroke! Like I got time to read the directions on putting that erector set together! :willy:

I drove a friends sled with g-d knows how many studs were on it, I think 100 pounds of carbide!, and it really was too agressive for me.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> WOW, am I glad that dumping didn't come up here. Hope everyone is able to get around by now and has power. Being without electricity in the winter is dangerous...


we just received 10 + inches of snow a few days ago. Between yesterday and today. it is all gone


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

LOWET said:


> we just received 10 + inches of snow a few days ago. Between yesterday and today. it is all gone


Wow, our snow won't be leaving for 3-4 MONTHS...:willy:


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> Wow, our snow won't be leaving for 3-4 MONTHS...:willy:


we had a few days of above normal temps [ in the 50s ] and the snow just melted away. All the snow that was in my yard, on my house and piled up on my cars is now completely gone. It will be very cold for the next few days and our local weather man is saying there is a good chance of a decent storm hitting us this weekend.

GOTTA love this web site. not only do we get information about our cars. We also get weather reports


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Too Many Projects said:


> Wow, our snow won't be leaving for 3-4 MONTHS...:willy:


Hopefully it wont be longer..........



LOWET said:


> GOTTA love this web site. not only do we get information about our cars. We also get weather reports


When you live up north, this time of year that's about all there is to talk about.

-16 this a.m.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

LOWET said:


> we had a few days of above normal temps [ in the 50s ] and the snow just melted away. All the snow that was in my yard, on my house and piled up on my cars is now completely gone. It will be very cold for the next few days and our local weather man is saying there is a good chance of a decent storm hitting us this weekend.
> 
> GOTTA love this web site. not only do we get information about our cars. We also get weather reports


Just like the old full service gas stations, except we can't clean the windshield and check the oil.....:lol:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Too Many Projects said:


> Just like the old full service gas stations, except we can't clean the windshield and check the oil.....:lol:


I used to work at one of those. Sometimes I miss it. Zero stress, unless you missed a spot on the windshield..:willy:


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Got my complete set of dishes and glasses for college working at a g- station.

Used them like paper plates. No washin' at this house!!

Yup. they are talking about a nor-easter on Sat. We will be driving back up from NJ then. I don't think I will mention this to the wife!

rich


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Weather on Long Island: SUX with continuing chances of such until May!! As far as gas stations go I bet a lot of us started out our car hobbies by hanging out at the local Service Station and "helping out", then a paid "gas jockey" spot....and graduated to mechanic after a while. Valuable knowledge basically unavailable any more. Remember giving directions or giving out a free map?? Ding-ding-ding...putting air in some ladies tires? Checking the "front"? Oil cans and those special openers? "taking the numbers" off the gas pump at the end of your shift? The "credit card machine"? Washing your hands with gasoline, then LAVA brand soap?.......I could keep going but I think I am gonna cry.:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

..remember buying rolls of sheet asbestos and using it regularly for welding jobs??


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Now we're datin'ourselves big time! Gasoline wash and then Lava soup. Wow does that bring back some memories!!!

rich :cheers


----------



## gtomuscle (Dec 11, 2009)

I am super envy when some of you are talking about driving your goats. Here in central minnesota its -10 with a -35 windchill, and my GTO's are stored away.


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah, we got an inch today. I think PennDOT used about a million lbs of salt this morning. Last week, after a rain washed the salt off the roads, I had the Goat out for a ride. But only around the neighborhood. Too many cinders and Gravel on the main roads. Philly doesn't get much snow.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Penn Dot has a 3 year back up of salt reserves, they are going overboard with it just to use it up. My red Pick up is completely white all from a 1" snow fall. In a heavier snow a week or so ago I drove behind a dump truck his plow was up and he was spreading salt and cinders in a plow-able snow a few minutes after doing this another dump truck came by and plowed it off the road. This is typical. 

Been workin on the '70 as soon as my new ram air kit arrives in it goes. It's stuck out in the midwest UPS hasn't been picking up due to heavy snow. Kerosene heater has it commfy 60* in the garage.

I pitty those in PA who heat with electric, with the rate caps now off they will see like a 39% rate increase. Even those who are jumping from PP&L their new suppliers are upping their rates.


----------

